# speas vinegar



## gtownnc (Oct 13, 2009)

need info on speas u- savit one gallon jar.  rarity , value.  thanks


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello gtownnc,  The way I see it, Fisrst of all it is a CT (Continuous Thread) bottle finish; secondly it has two glass handle holders for a wire bail.   This tells me that it is an ABM     (Automatic Bottle Machine) product.  The threaded finish will show two seams from the neckring.  The top radius of the cap sealing surface will make a horizontal ring around the finish near the top.  The bottle was made with  the P&B (Press and Blow Process) which shaped the parison form and filled the mold with the tow glass handle rings.  The parison was hung in the final blow mold with the ring under the finish holding it until a blowhead came down over the exposed finish and supplied final blow air to form the finished jug.

 Also I used to go get milk from a nearby dairy with a similar jug when I was a kid at home.  

 This is no doubt TMI (Too Much Information) but it should tell you the story of how it was made.   RED Matthews


----------



## ncbred (Oct 14, 2009)

I think you got a good one there Bobby.  I did a little research and it seems the Speas vinegars are becoming pretty collectible.  There are even repro's of them.

 There is a half gallon one like yours in the link below with original bale and lid that sold for $455 on ebay a fewyears ago.  Scroll down till you see it.
http://www.antiquebottles.com/southeast/may05.html

 Here is a Speas website...
http://www.speasvinegar.com/

 Here is a gallon loop hole handle that sold for $202 but I have yet to see a gallon jug like yours.  Only half gallons.
http://cgi.ebay.com/SPEAS-VINEGAR-1-Gallon-2-loop-Handle-Jug-bottle_W0QQitemZ160366859213QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item25569c13cd


----------



## glass man (Oct 14, 2009)

GREAT INFO! A COOL FIND! I LIVE IN NORTHWEST GA. AND HAVE SEEN MANY,MANY WHITEHOUSE VINEGARS DUG HERE,BUT NEVER A SPEAS. GUESS THEY JUST WERE NOT SOLD IN MY AREA OF THE COUNTRY. WISH THEY WERE, GOING AT THAT KIND OF PRICE! JAMIE


----------



## gtownnc (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks,  brandon  for the info and help w/pic , had to down size pixels on camera. keep a look out for some of my recent finds.   BOBBY


----------

